# ERAC Meeting September 25th.



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

Who is going to this one?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Where is it @? Any links to any info on it?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

would like to go, its between that and norwich for me.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I might go.. its close enough for me. Theres no info on their site yet about it? http://www.erac.org.uk


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

might dunno it depens on what money and space i have


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Seems abit to far for me but i'll see!


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

Sunday 25th September.

BAE Systems sports and leisure club,
Gardiners Lane south, Basildon, Essex. SS14 3AP

Open from 10.30am to 3.30 pm
Admission £1.50 adults and £1 for concessions.


Sorry I didn't reply yesterday I went offline early. :roll:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

mm dont think il be there.. thats my birthday so il most likely be very very drunk somewhere :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm going norwich


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i'm going norwich


What one is that Nige?


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i might go to that one, not too far from me, only about 30-35 mins, same as BRAS was.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Bit far for me  why cant they have one in the midlands


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I may go to one or the other if i have not moved north by then


----------

